# Dalmation and "Cremesicle": Breeding



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Recently purchased 2 new female mollies. One white and one "cremesicle" (I'm not exactly sure what to call the exactly. Gold? I dunno...). Both were pregnant and both produced the fry I needed. About 33 of them all together. I know that when a male mates with a female that lasts the females for a while. Right? Well I got those two new mollies so the male would stop stressing out the black female. But no luck. Personally, I feel I should have just gotten all black or all dalmation or something. I really wanted to see what I could do with the gold and dalmation. All he does is stress out the black one whom I have had for over a month and still nothing out of that. And all the white one does is swim frantically against the tank (anyone know what that is? not the first time my white mollies have done this). Is there anything I can do to get my two favorite in my tank to mate?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fish will generally prefer their own species over others, even ones they can hybridize with. And a male livebearer will often have a "favorite" female that he will pester constantly while ignoring others. And, yes, mollies store sperm so you can get more fry even if they don't mate again.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, thanks! Although I'm slightly disappointed, it's good to know for future reference. But.... my black molly is never pregnant. Is there something wrong?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Female livebearers can be sterile, so can males. If you have a fish for 3 months in the presence of males of the same species with no fry, I'd not plan on getting any fry from her.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

It's probably been about 1 1/2 months but she's probably sterile. Why didn't I think of that?!?!? duh! okay, thanks so much! I'm kinda happy I won't be getting fry because what would I do with them besides letting the others eat them? so thank alot emc7!


----------

